# Slowing coming together...AR Pics



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I've added a couple of new additions to my AR. An ARMS #40L rear flip up BUIS and an ARMS QD Aimpoint mount with the Cantilever spacer.
All I need now is the Aimpoint M3, which I'll order next month sometime.

Here are some pics...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Lookin' good. 
Im done with mine for now......well except for a rail mounted dvd player but I cant seem to find one ..............yet:mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

scooter said:


> Lookin' good.
> Im done with mine for now......


I'm going to add a couple more things...Aimpoint M3 and sometype of flashlight, then that should be about it. I'd like purhase an AR-10 soon, so that will be the next project. 



scooter said:


> well except for a rail mounted dvd player but I cant seem to find one ..............yet:mrgreen:


:smt082


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Lookin' pretty sweet! You've done well, starting from scratch.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*looks good ...*

very clean mount, like that alot. I see you were able to add your sling mount. How did ya finally break loose the collar?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks real nice js.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> very clean mount, like that alot. I see you were able to add your sling mount. How did ya finally break loose the collar?


I ended up using a hammer to hit the castle nut wrench to break it loose... The wrench took one hell of a beating...that's for sure. The castle nut finally broke loose and I was able to replace the receiver plate with the CQD sling mount.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That is going to be one bad boy with all the goodies on it. That has to be a blast to shoot. Good luck.

Best Baldy


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

What kind of rear sight do you have? I like the looks of it.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Todd said:


> What kind of rear sight do you have? I like the looks of it.


It's an ARMS #40L (Low Profile)

I bought it from a buddy of mine last week. They sell new for around 109.00. I got it for 70.00. I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

js said:


> It's an ARMS #40L (Low Profile)


Which I would have known if I had read your original post a little more carefully instead of just drooling at the AR porn you put up. :drooling:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm jealous. I need an BUIS on the back of mine and someday I need to replace the front gas block with a rail so I can put a flip up on the front.


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

Any updated pics??


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

justin81 said:


> Any updated pics??


I built a new one... 

info here... http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8666


----------



## snapda9 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Nice AR!*

I just ordered a Elite CAR A4 today! Gonna be tough waiting the 8-12 weeks!


----------

